# When is the time to change bow string



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just would like to know for cross bow and compound bow. Do you change it every year or two? Thanks.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> Just would like to know for cross bow and compound bow. Do you change it every year or two? Thanks.


I just add string wax and have a bow tech give it look each year to check for any integrity issues. Same string on my bow that I bought 5-6 years ago. I wouldn't leave it sitting in the trunk of a car over the summer or anything like that. Mine is hung on a hook from the garage ceiling in it's case.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Not me either I keep sharp eye on it and wax real regular...rub wax in vigorously tell you feel heat or its melting in ..when I see a broke strand I have it changed..and above mentioned not leave in hot Vehicle even though it helps (wax melt in)


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Wax sting using a piece of leather to rub wax in.....then do it again. The leather will heat up sending the wax into the string.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe this is a dumb idea! Should one use a hair blower at "low" heat to melt the wax into the string?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*WAX*



BullyARed said:


> Maybe this is a dumb idea! Should one use a hair blower at "low" heat to melt the wax into the string?


might work BUT might get too hot and cause damage...Old way works just Fine and that leather Idea sounds real good...it don't take just a couple minutes


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Leather is the way to go, I use a small patch of buckskin and have been for almost 40 years


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

One thing to consider before using high friction to wax is to wipe the strings and cables with a paper towel or soft cloth. The wax tends to collect dust and dirt and can be abrasive. I shoot almost daily either one of two PSE's or a Mission 2.0. The quality of the strings on those bows is excellent and after several thousand shots they show little or no wear. I wax when it looks necessary and use string wax and the friction heat I can generate with my fingers. As mentioned don't stow your bow in high heat/direct sunlight, and I would stay away from hair dryers and heat guns. Make it part of your routine to inspect your bow before beginning a shoot.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I change mine every year, just so I know my equipment is 100% ready to go. I also wax the string every time I take my bow out of the case.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

If you take great care with your bow and string, a string will last a long time.
I didn't change my string for 9 years. Going on 8 yrs with this one now.


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

Depends on how much you put your bow to work. If you shoot it daily or perhaps weekly I would recommend changing them each year. If you have old strings you may be surprised what new ones can do. Over the years of the strings being stretched you will loose draw weight and arrow speed. New strings can make an old bow new again. Make sure you get the highest quality strings you can, keep in mind a lot of people make strings, make sure they know what they are doing before you go with them.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Jleinneweber said:


> Over the years of the strings being stretched you will loose draw weight and arrow speed..


 Can't speak on the newer bows with the limb design BUT long stringing a bow INCREASES poundage and arrow speed. Short stringing will cause the opposite..the new bow strings today don't stretch like the old ones did.


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

“Can't speak on the newer bows with the limb design BUT long stringing a bow INCREASES poundage and arrow speed. Short stringing will cause the opposite..the new bow strings today don't stretch like the old ones did.”

Please explain^.
Yes longer draw length will increase speed, but longer length on a shorter cam will not as the limbs will be under less of a load.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Years back I know folks who would buy a 80lb bow that was 1-2" short then long string it and end up with a 90lb bow. This was about the time cams were starting to show up on bows, the bows most used for this was the Bear Whitetail and the Whitetail 2. With cams long or short stringing would lead to timing issues with a bow. You seldom hear of string stretching with todays strings, years back I would go thru 2-3 strings a year.


----------

